# My "poor-stick" anchor system, approx $30.00



## rusty.hook (Jan 26, 2011)

This will be great for any aluminum boat.

Pics of my "poor-stick" for anchoring instead of with the old big booger anchor and lots of rope. Pole is the one laying on the deck and is 8' long and is 3/4" thin wall electrical conduit and the one in the brackets is just for display to show where and what it does. The 2 brackets are 1/2" I-bolts all thread 6" long sealed with clear RTV on both sides.
Drilled a hole all the way thru the top of the 8' pole and added a rope with a loop in case the water is too deep and it falls thru, I will have some way to retrieve my pole back.
Cant afford the $1,200.00 electric power-pole. so I made my own.
P.S. the pole looks not straight, but thats just the way the pic looks, it is straight up and down.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 26, 2011)

Great idea! I love cheap....Ahhh..."frugal" ideas. Rich


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 26, 2011)

that's a nice job


----------



## KMixson (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey, If it works?


----------



## rusty.hook (Jan 26, 2011)

KMixson said:


> Hey, If it works?



About 99% of my fishing here on the Gulf Coast is in appxo 3' to 6' deep water for red fish, speckled trout and flounder, so its works great for me. A lot better than unloading and loading that ol muddy and wet anchor every time I move.


----------



## Brine (Jan 26, 2011)

Good job! =D> 

I think Jim posted this product a while back. It runs about $70, and they make a mount that looks like a TM mount if you want to attach it directly to your transom.

[youtube]n4NqjT3ZlC4[/youtube]


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2011)

KMixson said:


> Hey, If it works?



Exactly!


nice job! :beer:


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 26, 2011)

hey killer idea, I can see doing this


----------



## captdan (Jan 26, 2011)

cheap and practical!


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jan 27, 2011)

Great idea, Now just make it motorized :lol:


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 27, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## zerofivenismo (Jan 27, 2011)

Good work! =D> Just wondering how the metal conduit pipe would hold up in terms of flexibility to the boat's side-to-side movement due to wakes, wind, or angler(s) moving around. Just asking due to my lack of experience with eletrical conduits. I've seen a few guys on the net use pvc pipes with success. The eye bolt brackets is a good idea.


----------



## rusty.hook (Jan 27, 2011)

Truckmechanic said:


> Great idea, Now just make it motorized :lol:



Hey, it has one horsepower now and thats powerful enough, it works, LOL. jus sayin


----------



## rusty.hook (Jan 27, 2011)

zerofivenismo said:


> Good work! =D> Just wondering how the metal conduit pipe would hold up in terms of flexibility to the boat's side-to-side movement due to wakes, wind, or angler(s) moving around. Just asking due to my lack of experience with eletrical conduits. I've seen a few guys on the net use pvc pipes with success. The eye bolt brackets is a good idea.



So far, so good, no problems. I fish mostly during the week because I'm retired, so not much boat traffic. So I can chose to fight the wind or not, other boaters or not. Not a lot of boaters in 40 to 55 degree weather where I am here on the Gulf Coast. I fish a big bayou (small river to some) salty water near the bay, and further on up, saline/fresh water and not any traffic at all. Most of the water in the bays is around 3 to 6' deep, so no problem. There are no closed seasons here, so I fish the year round for speckled trout, red fish and flounder, and further up the bayou, bass, crappie and catfish. I'm about 10 minutes from the boat ramp, and another 5 to start fishing either up the bayou or down the bayou depends on the wind.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jan 27, 2011)

=D> =D> . You just made my year. That is a great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## countryboy210 (Jan 27, 2011)

Great Idea, And The Price Is Right !

Thanks For Sharin'


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 27, 2011)

Thats a great idea, I wish I could use that on the river here?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to see if I can make some out of 1.25" or 1.5" pipe for spud poles on my duck hunting boat.


----------



## ishootthings (Jan 28, 2011)

thats awesome. would work great on my duck boat =D>


----------



## heman (Jan 28, 2011)

awesome idea! another idea instead of the rope, you can just put a screw through the end and make it like a pin that will keep it from sliding all the way through.


----------



## Encoreman (Jan 30, 2011)

Way to go Rusty, I like it a Redneck 1 hp pole!! I will share this will all my shallow water fishin buddy's. Man don't ya just hate bringing up a muddy anchor into your boat? Now we just need to get 2 poles and a coupler to put them together when we're fishin in 12 foot of water :LOL2:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 30, 2011)

How the person pushing the pull got as powerful as a horse, I'll never know :lol: 


Sure beats my method, I've been messing around with a homemade power pole design for a while in CATIA. Might involve a garage door spring for insane deployment speeds :shock: :wink:


----------



## kfa4303 (Feb 21, 2012)

Cool idea, but I don't know about the RTV silicone as a marine sealant. Use 3M 5200 for any and all fasteners, especilly through-hull applications, and you'll never have to worry about leaks. It usually goes for about $7 for a toothpaste sized tube from HD/Lowes. It comes in larger, caulk gun sizes as well for larger jobs.


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 22, 2012)

I was thinking of doing something similar....now I don't have to figure out how....  

Very nice thanks for posting


----------



## dahut (Feb 22, 2012)

Down in Louisiana, they use solid stainless rod anchors. They just drop them straight down, into the muck, and tie up. When its time to go, they snatch them straight up and out.

This idea is a great adaptation of the whole spike anchor concept. Thanks for the views.


----------



## clamman (Feb 23, 2012)

Rusty, Great Job ! Short, sweet , and to the point!


----------

